# Why is it illegal to be naked?



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 12, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with not wearing clothes. People should be allowed to not wear clothes anywhere they want, whenever they want. What's the big deal?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> What's the big deal?


Because some people, you don't want to see naked!

Trust Me!

~PEACE~


----------



## Grojak (Dec 12, 2014)

it's not in kansas…


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Because some people, you don't want to see naked!
> 
> Trust Me!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Totally beat me to it!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Totally beat me to it!


Yeah, the majority of people are... plus, who would want to look at dick all day long?

If nudity was legal, then all the old people, the fat people, ulgy people, etc., would be walking around naked too.

I like My clothes.

~PEACE~


----------



## yktind (Dec 12, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I see nothing wrong with not wearing clothes. People should be allowed to not wear clothes anywhere they want, whenever they want. What's the big deal?


I do it all the time. Just not in public. I say fuck clothes. Unless you are in the desert. Sun Burn is worse.

Nudist Biker?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 12, 2014)

How else to show who we are..

Its illegal like everyone else said.. Some are simply ugly

And its more sanitary


----------



## yktind (Dec 12, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> How else to show who we are..
> 
> Its illegal like everyone else said.. Some are simply ugly
> 
> And its more sanitary


True and I wouldn't want to see any blue waffles waving around... If you don't know what a blue waffle is google it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2014)

Because of you being naked is not truly your decision to make. If your naked then you force on to others.
It is not simply you being ok with nudity, it is the people around you.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 12, 2014)

For anybody that doesn't know..
You can't unsee it, but you will recover in due time.
Take the blue pill  hehe


----------



## Kolchak420 (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know about you all, but I don't want naked men or women sitting on subway seats, stationary bicycle seats, in public chairs at work, on football bleacher seats, etc. Get my drift?

Naked people can be filthy in such a way as it affects us all.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 13, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I see nothing wrong with not wearing clothes. People should be allowed to not wear clothes anywhere they want, whenever they want. What's the big deal?


i don't want to see your lil Vienna sausage


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

because not everyone is as sexy as me, or else it would be okay.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2014)

It's pretty fucked up. Anyone read of the naked rambler in the UK? The guy has spent something like a decade in jail for walking around naked. He literally get's released, goes for a trek in the buff and gets thrown back in jail for another year.

Rest of europe have it right. Want to be naked at the beach, knock yourself out.

I might not want to see shlong as i walk down the street, but jail time for it is as immoral as it comes.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Dec 13, 2014)

Imagine going to a concert naked, you're left with only one spot to hide your stash and it would smell and taste like shit


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 13, 2014)

Geronimo420 said:


> Imagine going to a concert naked, you're left with only one spot to hide your stash and it would smell and taste like shit


best answer yet
+rep


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> because not everyone is as sexy as me, or else it would be okay.


Pics or it didn't happen.



~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, so everybody thinks being nude is not good. Simply because they do not want to look at other naked people. Or they have to convince themselves that it would be unsanitary. WTF? No it wouldn't. Please explain how. So what if some people wouldn't be attractive to you. That's not a valid reason as to why everybody should be required to wear clothes. That's a childish immature opinion. Who are you to judge the appearance of other people? It's irrelevant if they are "ugly" to you. It is none of your concern and that doesn't give you the right to force someone to wear clothes. Everyone should be allowed to be like they were when they were born. Clothes are unnatural and unnecessary, only required because of people's warped perception of reality due to the society they were raised in and live in. It's funny how humans are the only animal (or any life form for that matter) that wears clothes.

There is no "forcing" nakedness onto others. That just shows your insecurity and how uncomfortable you are with your own body and the appearance of the human body. If everyone was naked, we would all be equal. You act like you have different parts or you don't know what people have or something. You act like something bad would happen if everyone was naked. You act like it is bad to be human, bad to be natural, bad to have a body, and that it is bad to have it unconfined and unrestrained.

If you see naked people walking around minding their own business, doing everyday things like everyone usually does, and that makes you uncomfortable, that means there is a problem with YOU and YOUR MIND, not the naked people. It would be very easy to live the same way we do now if everyone was naked. It's just that closed minded, insecure, perverted, and immature people, who are products of a clothed society, can't handle their own nature and don't want to have to face the truth and be true to their nature- like nature intended.

Doesn't anybody know about nudists? There are lots of families that exist without clothes. NO PROBLEMS. Babies, kids, teenagers, parents, grandparents and all. It's actually healthier for the mind to grow up and be surrounded by the natural appearance YOUR OWN BODIES, instead of constantly hiding it with clothes. It teaches that there's nothing wrong with bodies, and it doesn't teach people to be insecure perverts. It does the opposite actually. It teaches that nakedness does not equal sex. Nudists frown upon deviant behavior. And it allows people to see each other for who they are. It doesn't allow prejudices to enter the mind based on the clothing that they wear. It forces people to actually know and understand someone not based on their appearance, and everyone is more equal.

There's also a good number of tribes across the world who don't wear clothes.

If it was the other way around and everyone lived naked like they are supposed to and there was some guy who wanted everybody to have to wear clothes, everybody would be like "wtf, why, what's the point, why do I have to have something covering me at all times and not allow my skin to breathe properly?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 16, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Well, so everybody thinks being nude is not good. Simply because they do not want to look at other naked people. Or they have to convince themselves that it would be unsanitary. WTF? No it wouldn't. Please explain how. So what if some people wouldn't be attractive to you. That's not a valid reason as to why everybody should be required to wear clothes. That's a childish immature opinion. Who are you to judge the appearance of other people? It's irrelevant if they are "ugly" to you. It is none of your concern and that doesn't give you the right to force someone to wear clothes. Everyone should be allowed to be like they were when they were born. Clothes are unnatural and unnecessary, only required because of people's warped perception of reality due to the society they were raised in and live in. It's funny how humans are the only animal (or any life form for that matter) that wears clothes.
> 
> There is no "forcing" nakedness onto others. That just shows your insecurity and how uncomfortable you are with your own body and the appearance of the human body. If everyone was naked, we would all be equal. You act like you have different parts or you don't know what people have or something.
> 
> ...


You would freeze to death if you had to be naked in the winter, in some parts of the world.

Clothing helps to stay warm.

~PEACE~


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You would freeze to death if you had to be naked in the winter, in some parts of the world.
> 
> Clothing helps to stay warm.
> 
> ~PEACE~


I knew someone would state that point. I was just waiting for someone to say it. Yes, I agree. Clothes can help humans survive and be more comfortable in cold environments. But other than that, they are useless.

What about the extremely hot and humid parts of the world? Like Florida, the Amazon Jungle, Mexico, or Africa just to name a few. Wouldn't it be much more comfortable to be naked on a hot and humid 98 degree summer day in the tropics, instead of having to wear a personal heat trapping greenhouse called "clothes"?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

It would be unsanitary because of orifices humans have.If a woman has a vaginal infection, gets on a public bus and sits down she could spread it to others.What if she had aids or any other contagious disease that can be spread by bodily fluids.Clothes have helped humans adapt to harsh environments.There is no question that clothes has had a more positive impact on human development than negative.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> It would be unsanitary because of orifices humans have.If a woman has a vaginal infection, gets on a public bus and sits down she could spread it to others.What if she had aids or any other contagious disease that can be spread by bodily fluids.Clothes have helped humans adapt to harsh environments.There is no question that clothes has had a more positive impact on human development than negative.


What about all the other animals on the earth? Should they be required to wear clothes too because they might spread a disease?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> What about all the other animals on the earth? Should they be required to wear clothes too because they might spread a disease?



They don't have public transportation or live in large cities where they have to worry about those type of things.......durr.Fyi most mammals do have clothes it's called fur.


----------



## Parsley85 (Dec 16, 2014)

Naked people give me boners. I think everyone should be naked!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

Boing oing oing!!!


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> They don't have public transportation or live in large cities where they have to worry about those type of things.......durr.Fyi most mammals do have clothes it's called fur.


Animals do live in large cities as pets and owners do bring them on public transportation. Fur is not an entrapment like clothes are. Fur is natural, animals are born with it. Fur also does not prevent bodily fluids from coming into contact with surfaces outside of the body.

About your disease point:
The way I see it, so what if someone has a disease, let them spread it and let people die from it. [There's too many people on this planet as of now anyways.] Not everyone will die from it. People who survive a disease have genes that can be passed on to future generations that allow them to survive such diseases. It would make the gene pool stronger. It is part of evolution and natural selection- survival of the fittest.

Our society of medicine is making a weaker and weaker gene pool as time goes on. People have to rely on medicine more and more to keep them from dying from disease. One day it will explode in our faces as our genes become so weak and people become so fragile, and they can't survive any sort of illness on their own.

And a possible solution to the disease on public transportation from no clothing (which is a highly unlikely scenario anyways) would be to have some sort of small and cheap disposable towel or sheet or something that people could sit on if they need to ride public transportation. Or people with certain diagnosed diseases could be not allowed to ride public transportation unless they wear some form of cover up. Just suggestions, not saying they are the best ideas, but they are ideas. I know there could be some simple solution to said "problem." We can send men to the moon, so I'm sure we could figure that one out.

Why so worried about disease anyways? A girl with a STD on her vagina could scratch her vagina and then touch doorknobs and then you could touch that doorknob and touch your balls and get the STD she had. Or other types of diseases too, not just STD's.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)

Parsley85 said:


> Naked people give me boners. I think everyone should be naked!


You are a shining example of what a naked society would eradicate. Immature, deviant perverts. If you were raised naked and lived in a world where everyone was naked all the time, you wouldn't be saying such a thing. The simple sight of naked people wouldn't give you a boner. You wouldn't think twice about it. You would see naked people all the time and it would have no effect on you, which is how it should be. You would've in essence, "gotten over yourself" very quickly.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2014)

First off people make up the population in cities not animals second I care about disease because I want to avoid them!! Being naked in public can be a health hazard and easily avoidable by wearing clothing instead of making it everybody else's problem.It seems it's just much safer and more beneficial to wear clothing. I don't know but I like my clothing just fine.....I don't feel trapped I feel protected.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 17, 2014)

Bro your logic is so flawed. You just dumb, you simple son

I'm not gonna sit naked on a park bench after the homeless dude that I can smell his ass sweat from 10 feet away.
Sure as shit ain't bout to walk barefoot in a public restroom. Its unsanitary, no way around that.
Aaaand nobody is simply going to get used to naked people sorry. By design we find the opposite sex attractive, instinctively we find certain traits on a woman or man attractive. To no longer find the female body beautiful would be a sad day for me..that makes me an immature pervert deviant? No


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

Even if I was naked I'd probably still wear shoes. I have sensitive feet, lol.

Especially to rocks and glass.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Bro your logic is so flawed. You just dumb, you simple son
> 
> I'm not gonna sit naked on a park bench after the homeless dude that I can smell his ass sweat from 10 feet away.
> Sure as shit ain't bout to walk barefoot in a public restroom. Its unsanitary, no way around that.
> Aaaand nobody is simply going to get used to naked people sorry. By design we find the opposite sex attractive, instinctively we find certain traits on a woman or man attractive. To no longer find the female body beautiful would be a sad day for me..that makes me an immature pervert deviant? No


Nah Brah, yo logic be flawed dawgg. LOL. I hope you are joking with that grammar. The only reason you would smell homeless ass sweat is because of the fucking pair of jeans he's been wearing everyday for 3 years straight. With no clothes to confine and constrain your skin and trap sweat means no smell would build up and exist in the first place. Duh, can't you realize this shit? Think about it, why do people's feet stink? Because socks and shoes are worn, which trap sweat and confine it all and bacteria thrive and produce odor. Do you think people's feet just stink on their own? No. It's because of the clothes that make them stink.

Nobody said anything about having to walk barefoot. You could put something on your feet if you wanted. OPTIONAL is the key word here. Nobody should be forced to be barefoot or wear footwear.

AAAAAANNND yes people would get used to everybody being naked. AAAAAAAND people already do today. It's called nudism. Whole entire families live as nudists without any problems at all. Like I've already said before, it is society that makes you think nakedness is not good. If society was not so stupid, and everybody was naked all the time just like nudists and just like people were thousands upon thousands of years ago, there would be no fuss over it. 

Nobody said that you wouldn't find other people attractive if everyone was always nude. Of course you would be naturally attracted to some people, duh, no shit- that is part of nature and part of finding a mate. You would still find the female body beautiful, why would you think that you wouldn't? You just wouldn't want to immediately get a boner and start jacking off at the sight of tits and pussy and ass. You would actually choose a mate more so based on their character and personality and mind because you would see tits and pussy and ass all the time and realize that all females have similar anatomy but who they are inside is what would stand out. But you would still find physical appearance beautiful and attractive. Animals are naked all the time and they still find each other attractive and find mates just fine. You wouldn't be so sensitive about everybody being without clothes. It wouldn't bother you.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> Even if I was naked I'd probably still wear shoes. I have sensitive feet, lol.
> 
> Especially to rocks and glass.


That would be perfectly acceptable. Although I think it is good for your feet to endure some of the elements while barefoot. It helps toughen them up and make them become stronger and more hardy.


----------



## betweentheseeds (Dec 17, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Nah Brah, yo logic be flawed dawgg. LOL. I hope you are joking with that grammar. The only reason you would smell homeless ass sweat is because of the fucking pair of jeans he's been wearing everyday for 3 years straight. With no clothes to confine and constrain your skin and trap sweat means no smell would build up and exist in the first place. Duh, can't you realize this shit? Think about it, why do people's feet stink? Because socks and shoes are worn, which trap sweat and confine it all and bacteria thrive and produce odor. Do you think people's feet just stink on their own? No. It's because of the clothes that make them stink.
> 
> Nobody said anything about having to walk barefoot. You could put something on your feet if you wanted. OPTIONAL is the key word here. Nobody should be forced to be barefoot or wear footwear.
> 
> ...


You make some solid valid points, unfortunately our society it entirely too perverted to conform and get comfortable with a lifestyle such as nudism. Health hazards aside, you cannot control the sexual impulses of the modern man, rape and sexual assault are already at a all time high.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

betweentheseeds said:


> You make some solid valid points, unfortunately our society it entirely too perverted to conform and get comfortable with a lifestyle such as nudism. Health hazards aside, you cannot control the sexual impulses of the modern man, rape and sexual assault are already at a all time high.


I believe society is capable of changing and becoming more open minded and enlightened. I believe it could be possible for a nude society to exist. Maybe not easy, but not impossible. Even though today's society is pretty fucked up to the point where it might be hard to imagine a world where everybody got along in their natural state, I still know it _could_ be done. It wasn't too long ago that society thought it was acceptable to be racist and own slaves. We definitely have changed our ways in that regard.

There have been plenty of civilizations of the past who didn't wear clothes or only wore minimal clothing.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you really think everybody wants be naked?? Or just think that everybody should be naked because that is how we are born??


----------



## betweentheseeds (Dec 17, 2014)

I will undoubtedly agree with you 110% that society is fucked up, I however have lost faith in my fellow man, I believe we are at a point of no return with the advancement of technology, and the numbing of the human mind by media and some sources of news and social networking. good luck on your journey my friend.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> Do you really think everybody wants be naked?? Or just think that everybody should be naked because that is how we are born??


I think a lot of the dumbasses of today's society would not necessarily want to be naked because society has fucked their brain up so much they don't think for themselves or even know that it is an option to be naked. Society also makes them shame being naked and makes their bodies seem taboo for some reason, so they just go along with it without question like mindless sheep in the herd. 

Yes, I do think there are a lot of people who want to be naked. Just look at all the nudists, nude resorts, nude beaches, etc... They obviously want to be naked.

And being able to be naked because we are born that way is just one aspect of it all, an important one though. It's about being able to be natural and realizing there's nothing wrong with it, that's all.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay well think about this........society today would not be what it is or would never have achieved all it has if it weren't for something as simple as clothing.........clothing let us explore and expand beyond our natural capabilities.Now your utopic way of thinking would be ideal in a world that was 80 degrees day and night but here on Earth climate varies widely.Now ask people in Maine if they would like to be naked all the time.Believe me their answers would have nothing to do with hygiene or looks.


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I believe society is capable of changing and becoming more open minded and enlightened. I believe it could be possible for a nude society to exist. Maybe not easy, but not impossible. Even though today's society is pretty fucked up to the point where it might be hard to imagine a world where everybody got along in their natural state, I still know it _could_ be done. It wasn't too long ago that society thought it was acceptable to be racist and own slaves. We definitely have changed our ways in that regard.
> 
> There have been plenty of civilizations of the past who didn't wear clothes or only wore minimal clothing.


The problem is society isn't that way. People as a whole are evil and corrupt. The dream that we can all hold hands and love each other died before the hippies started preaching it.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> Okay well think about this........society today would not be what it is or would never have achieved all it has if it weren't for something as simple as clothing.........clothing let us explore and expand beyond our natural capabilities.Now your utopic way of thinking would be ideal in a world that was 80 degrees day and night but here on Earth climate varies widely.Now ask people in Maine if they would like to be naked all the time.Believe me their answers would have nothing to do with hygiene or looks.


I have already said in a previous post that I agree that clothing is good for allowing people to survive and be more comfortable in cold environments. It is true that clothing has allowed people to survive in cold climates where they otherwise would have died without clothes. And yes, I'm sure people in Maine wouldn't want to be naked all the time because it is obviously cold there a lot. However, when summer time comes, it is naked time.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ha ha ha your too funny man...........


----------



## warble (Dec 17, 2014)

Being naked in public is illegal in most places because control freaks convinced sheeple to forgo freedoms in order to achieve some phony promised security. Some people question the rationale, some go along to get along, some enjoy the homogenization of people's appearances from their costumes/uniforms. Its a form of laziness. If you can categorize or dehumanize a person, it is easier to treat that person with more or less consideration, than you would treat them if they were thought of as a fellow human being.


----------



## vro (Dec 17, 2014)

fuck society i want to be free


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

Nudist strike tomorrow. Meet me at city hall at 8:00 am. If you don't see me just go ahead and get started.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Dec 17, 2014)

" you ever see a human in 'is skivvies? it ain't a pretty sight."

- Raphael, Ninja Turtles


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have another point to add about the idea of wearing clothes because of cold environments. If an environment is too cold for people to survive naked, then people shouldn't be living there in the first place. They have no business being there in the first place.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I have another point to add about the idea of wearing clothes because of cold environments. If an environment is too cold for people to survive naked, then people shouldn't be living there in the first place. They have no business being there in the first place.


That would mean that maybe about 50% or more of the worlds population would have to move towards the equator?

~PEACE~


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That would mean that maybe about 50% or more of the worlds population would have to move towards the equator?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yes. 

Or maybe not necessarily the equator, but just anywhere in the world that is survivable year round without clothes.

They should have never moved to cold places in the first place.


----------



## yktind (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Or maybe not necessarily the equator, but just anywhere in the world that is survivable year round without clothes.
> 
> They should have never moved to cold places in the first place.


Ummmm, That is some of the dumbest logic I have ever read.

Even in Vegas.... Which is a desert gets to 27 degrees in the winter. You do realize that would leave only Southern California/ Florida for the US? Maybe


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh well, if you can't survive somewhere without modifications to yourself, you shouldn't be there. You don't see Polar Bears trying to live in Florida. You don't see jaguars, elephants, amphibians, reptiles, tropical climate dwelling animals, etc... trying to live in the arctic. You don't see fish trying to live on land. If your body isn't adapted to your environment and can't handle it, shouldn't be there.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

Meanwhile deep in the ocean. http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/new-fish-species-dwells-deep-sea/


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I see nothing wrong with not wearing clothes. People should be allowed to not wear clothes anywhere they want, whenever they want. What's the big deal?


 Because I don't want my 3 year old to have to see naked people all day.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Well, so everybody thinks being nude is not good. Simply because they do not want to look at other naked people. Or they have to convince themselves that it would be unsanitary. WTF? No it wouldn't. Please explain how. So what if some people wouldn't be attractive to you. That's not a valid reason as to why everybody should be required to wear clothes. That's a childish immature opinion. Who are you to judge the appearance of other people? It's irrelevant if they are "ugly" to you. It is none of your concern and that doesn't give you the right to force someone to wear clothes. Everyone should be allowed to be like they were when they were born. Clothes are unnatural and unnecessary, only required because of people's warped perception of reality due to the society they were raised in and live in. It's funny how humans are the only animal (or any life form for that matter) that wears clothes.
> 
> There is no "forcing" nakedness onto others. That just shows your insecurity and how uncomfortable you are with your own body and the appearance of the human body. If everyone was naked, we would all be equal. You act like you have different parts or you don't know what people have or something. You act like something bad would happen if everyone was naked. You act like it is bad to be human, bad to be natural, bad to have a body, and that it is bad to have it unconfined and unrestrained.
> 
> ...


Every animal and life form does wear "clothes" Humans are the only species that aren't completely covered in fur or feathers. Humans adapted to their harsh environments by making their own fur.


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> Humans are the only species that aren't completely covered in fur or feathers.


Reptiles as far as i know have no fur or feathers, some mammals too like a whale are also fur and featherless


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Reptiles as far as i know have no fur or feathers, some mammals too like a whale are also fur and featherless


True but whales have a very large amount of blubber to keep them insulated.. And I know if you have reptiles as pet if you don't use heat rocks then they will usually freeze to death and die.


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> And I know if you have reptiles as pet if you don't use heat rocks then they will usually freeze to death and die.


Reptiles are cold blooded, snakes are naked 
whales are naked too, and have huge cocks


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Reptiles are cold blooded, snakes are naked
> whales are naked too, and have huge cocks


They are naked butt welds have blubber and Reptiles can survive in the cold climates that some of us humans have to survive in And my cock is way bigger


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> Because I don't want my 3 year old to have to see naked people all day.


That's pretty sad that you think that kids should not be allowed to see human bodies. I know there's a lot of people that feel that way and state that point, but it is a moot point. It's a stupid cultural and societal point. No harm is done by kids growing up seeing naked people. Actually, it is healthier than not allowing it. They grow up not ashamed of bodies, and no they don't grow up to be pervs, in fact the opposite.

There are tons of nudist families out there. They raise their kids around naked people from babies to adults no problems. There are plenty of tribes across the world that live naked with everybody in the tribe, just look them up on youtube.

You feel the way you do because of the society you are in. Society should change though. You are the sheep of society who just blindly goes along with everything without question or thought. Enlightenment and an open mind- you should try it. But maybe you'd rather remain ignorant like most others in this stupid ass society. Go visit some nude beaches and bring your kid too, there's nothing wrong with it. Lots of people do exactly that. And it's not because they are crazy nasty perverts, which is probably what you might be thinking. They are actually great people who realize that nothing is wrong with our bodies THAT EVERYONE HAS.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> That's pretty sad that you think that kids should not be allowed to see human bodies. I know there's a lot of people that feel that way and state that point, but it is a moot point. It's a stupid cultural and societal point. No harm is done by kids growing up seeing naked people. Actually, it is healthier than not allowing it. They grow up not ashamed of bodies, and no they don't grow up to be pervs, in fact the opposite.
> 
> There are tons of nudist families out there. They raise their kids around naked people from babies to adults no problems. There are plenty of tribes across the world that live naked with everybody in the tribe, just look them up on youtube.
> 
> You feel the way you do because of the society you are in. Society should change though. You are the sheep of society who just blindly goes along with everything without question or thought. Enlightenment and an open mind- you should try it. But maybe you'd rather remain ignorant like most others in this stupid ass society. Go visit some nude beaches and bring your kid too, there's nothing wrong with it. Lots of people do exactly that. And it's not because they are crazy nasty perverts, which is probably what you might be thinking. They are actually great people who realize that nothing is wrong with our bodies THAT EVERYONE HAS.


 I don't know what world you live in. But in the world I live in. There are a bunch of perverted men out there. That pull their dicks out in front of little girls just to show it to them. And I believe every single one of those men need their dicks cut off and shoved into their throats. There are too many pervs out here that would use the opportunity to have their dicks out front of little girls all the time. Are you one of those pervs is that why you want to show your dick in front of little kids


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I don't know what world you live in. But in the world I live in. There are a bunch of perverted men out there. That pull their dicks out in front of little girls just to show it to them. And I believe every single one of those men need their dicks cut off and shoved into their throats. There are too many pervs out here that would use the opportunity to have their dicks out front of little girls all the time. Are you one of those pervs is that why you want to show your dick in front of little kids


Where the fuck do you live? Mexico?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I don't know what world you live in. But in the world I live in. There are a bunch of perverted men out there. That pull their dicks out in front of little girls just to show it to them. And I believe every single one of those men need their dicks cut off and shoved into their throats. There are too many pervs out here that would use the opportunity to have their dicks out front of little girls all the time. Are you one of those pervs is that why you want to show your dick in front of little kids


Holy shit you are close minded. If you read any of the previous posts on this thread I have already stated this stuff.

No shit there are a lot of perverts out there. You think I don't know that? The main reason there are perverts is because of society, because of the mystery that clothes make. The society you are in creates perverts because of the constant hiding of the body with clothes and the false ideas and attitudes that society creates towards the body. Society makes the body seem taboo, but if you could grow a brain you would realize it isn't. *Go to a nudist beach, resort, event, colony, community, organization, etc...* There aren't perverts. Everybody gets along fine, kids, teenagers, adults, it doesn't matter. They aren't fucking ignorant like you.

That's the problem with you and most of society- you think there is something wrong with seeing or looking at human bodies or certain "parts" of the body, like kids themselves don't have those parts. You think that naked = sex. Well, you are fucking wrong. That means there is something wrong with you and your mind, not the bodies that every single person has. There is nothing to be ashamed of by having or seeing a penis or a vagina. Sure, it is disrespectful to wave your dick in people's face and shit, but that rude behavior is not tolerated in nude communities either. There is nothing wrong with non-sexual, non-offensive nudity. 

And no I don't try to "show" my dick in front of kids. When I go to nude beaches with my family, which includes kids too, we are all naked and we all act the same as we do with clothes on, and so does everyone else, so fucking get over yourself.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Holy shit you are close minded. If you read any of the previous posts on this thread I have already stated this stuff.
> 
> No shit there are a lot of perverts out there. You think I don't know that? The main reason there are perverts is because of society, because of the mystery that clothes make. The society you are in creates perverts because of the constant hiding of the body with clothes and the false ideas and attitudes that society creates towards the body. Society makes the body seem taboo, but if you could grow a brain you would realize it isn't. *Go to a nudist beach, resort, event, colony, community, organization, etc...* There aren't perverts. Everybody gets along fine, kids, teenagers, adults, it doesn't matter. They aren't fucking ignorant like you.
> 
> ...


I'm not close minded you are the one that called me out on saying I don't want naked men in front of my daughter. And if you believe because we wear clothes is the reason that we have pervert in this world and the reason that there are men that want to have sex with little girls than and you are the ignorant one sir. I am one of the most open minded people there are. The fact is our society sucks there are a bunch of perverted men and women in our society that like hurting little kids and forcing things On little kids that they should not have to deal with.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I'm not close minded you are the one that called me out on saying I don't want naked men in front of my daughter. And if you believe because we wear clothes is the reason that we have pervert in this world and the reason that there are men that want to have sex with little girls than and you are the ignorant one sir. I am one of the most open minded people there are. The fact is our society sucks there are a bunch of perverted men and women in our society that like hurting little kids and forcing things On little kids that they should not have to deal with.


Go to nude beaches with your kids, it is healthy for everyone.

Look up all the nudist organizations across the USA and the rest of the world. Look at how they don't tolerate deviant behavior.

Look up the show on the TLC tv network "Buying Naked"

Society's views on the body are irrational and unnatural. Way before the society you know today existed, eons ago as humans were just barely surviving against nature as so called "cavemen" and even before that, people were naked. Animals and all other life are naked as well and always have been. I am a living product of the earth just like all other life, and I'm not ashamed of my body nor is any other life ashamed of theirs.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Go to nude beaches with your kids, it is healthy for everyone.


 See I have no problem with people being nude and designated places. I just don't think everybody in the world should necessarily be able to run around naked


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> See I have no problem with people being nude and designated places. I just don't think everybody in the world should necessarily be able to run around naked


Well, I believe we should have a society where it is ok, acceptable, and everyone got along just fine without clothes. And I know it is possible too, it is just a matter of people's intelligence. I know that a whole society could exist just like nudists communities do, the communities themselves are the proof if you need proof.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Well, I believe we should have a society where it is ok, acceptable, and everyone got along just fine without clothes. And I know it is possible too, it is just a matter of people's intelligence. I know that a whole society could exist just like nudists communities do, the communities themselves are the proof if you need proof.


I want to society with no hunger no violence no stealing no poverty but it will not happen and it cannot happen. There will always be evil perverts in the world no matter how many naked people you grow up around.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't have any nudity hang up's and I always feel like a pimp or rock star with clothes on but
then again who doesn't like to show off naked from time to time?
.




.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

Milovan said:


> I don't have any nudity hang up's and I always feel like a pimp or rock star with clothes on but
> then again who doesn't like to show off naked from time to time?
> .
> View attachment 3318425
> ...


 I love being naked I sleep naked walk around the house naked I just think there are appropriate times and places to be naked.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

Milovan said:


> I don't have any nudity hang up's and I always feel like a pimp or rock star with clothes on but
> then again who doesn't like to show off naked from time to time?
> .
> View attachment 3318425
> ...


Sorry quoted the wrong person


----------



## Milovan (Dec 23, 2014)

. 
When I was a little kid a couple friends parents
were nudist at home 24/7 and the moms were fucking hot 
I thought.


.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I love naked I just think there are appropriate times and places to be naked.


You hit the nail on the head!
.


..


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

Milovan said:


> You hit the nail on the head!
> .
> View attachment 3318452
> 
> ..


Yea thanks


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2014)

Uglies and fatties are the reason its illegal i think lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I love being naked I sleep naked walk around the house naked I just think there are appropriate times and places to be naked.


That's the thing- I think society should be at the point where it's appropriate at all times to be without clothes if you want to. There shouldn't be an "inappropriate time" for nudity. It is never inappropriate for people to have a body. Other animals don't think they are inappropriate for being unclothed.

And if you still think perverts would be such a problem, which realistically they wouldn't, that is what laws are for.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Uglies and fatties are the reason its illegal i think lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Come on now don't be silly, can't you see I'm trying to change the world here?


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> That's the thing- I think society should be at the point where it's appropriate at all times to be without clothes if you want to. There shouldn't be an "inappropriate time" for nudity. It is never inappropriate for people to have a body. Other animals don't think they are inappropriate for being unclothed.
> 
> And if you still think perverts would be such a problem, which realistically they wouldn't, that is what laws are for.


Well with nudity being a legal and the laws we already have in place It happens Everyday. ppl have wore some sort of cloth clothing scence almost the beginning. so ppl wearing close has nothing to do with todays. society


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Come on now don't be silly, can't you see I'm trying to change the world here?


Im only half joking. I see more people i dont want to see naked every day than people i do.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Holy shit you are close minded. If you read any of the previous posts on this thread I have already stated this stuff.
> 
> No shit there are a lot of perverts out there. You think I don't know that? The main reason there are perverts is because of society, because of the mystery that clothes make. The society you are in creates perverts because of the constant hiding of the body with clothes and the false ideas and attitudes that society creates towards the body. Society makes the body seem taboo, but if you could grow a brain you would realize it isn't. *Go to a nudist beach, resort, event, colony, community, organization, etc...* There aren't perverts. Everybody gets along fine, kids, teenagers, adults, it doesn't matter. They aren't fucking ignorant like you.
> 
> ...


I have no problumn with seeing naked ppl and i can be around naked ppl without wanting to fuck them. my prob is with the rapest and perves that have been around scence the Beginning couldent and wouldent controll them selves. you would have men. jacking off in public looking at naked wemon or worse Raping them because they were already both nude and it real quick easy acsess for a perv


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Holy shit you are close minded. If you read any of the previous posts on this thread I have already stated this stuff.
> 
> No shit there are a lot of perverts out there. You think I don't know that? The main reason there are perverts is because of society, because of the mystery that clothes make. The society you are in creates perverts because of the constant hiding of the body with clothes and the false ideas and attitudes that society creates towards the body. Society makes the body seem taboo, but if you could grow a brain you would realize it isn't. *Go to a nudist beach, resort, event, colony, community, organization, etc...* There aren't perverts. Everybody gets along fine, kids, teenagers, adults, it doesn't matter. They aren't fucking ignorant like you.
> 
> ...


I have no problumn with seeing naked ppl and i can be around naked ppl without wanting to fuck them. my prob is with the rapest and perves that have been around scence the Beginning couldent and wouldent controll them selves. you would have men. jacking off in public looking at naked wemon or worse Raping them because they were already both nude and it real quick easy acsess for a perv


gorillagrower0840 said:


> Holy shit you are close minded. If you read any of the previous posts on this thread I have already stated this stuff.
> 
> No shit there are a lot of perverts out there. You think I don't know that? The main reason there are perverts is because of society, because of the mystery that clothes make. The society you are in creates perverts because of the constant hiding of the body with clothes and the false ideas and attitudes that society creates towards the body. Society makes the body seem taboo, but if you could grow a brain you would realize it isn't. *Go to a nudist beach, resort, event, colony, community, organization, etc...* There aren't perverts. Everybody gets along fine, kids, teenagers, adults, it doesn't matter. They aren't fucking ignorant like you.
> 
> ...


There is an avrage of 803 rapes a day and thats with there being clothes it would only get eaiser for preditors if there wasent clothes


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

superloud said:


> I have no problumn with seeing naked ppl and i can be around naked ppl without wanting to fuck them. my prob is with the rapest and perves that have been around scence the Beginning couldent and wouldent controll them selves. you would have men. jacking off in public looking at naked wemon or worse Raping them because they were already both nude and it real quick easy acsess for a perv
> There is an avrage of 803 rapes a day and thats with there being clothes it would only get eaiser for preditors if there wasent clothes


That's what laws would be for. And honestly such situations that you speak of would not be what would happen most of the time. Those occurrences would actually decrease from today's number if society was a naked one. Just look at the nude communities. Sure, if a law was passed today that allowed nudity anywhere, then maybe all the pedophiles, perverts, and rapists of today might want to go around and be deviants, but again laws would help protect people from those kind of people. 

But with enough time, all those deviant people would die off. And so would the perverted attitude of society. Society as a whole would change its attitude about it. And as time went by more and more society would grow more and more tolerant and accepting of their bodies and everyone being nude. It would become the norm. 

You don't seem to understand the concept of societal change. Think about society's attitude towards racism and slavery just a couple hundred years ago. The average person was a racist back then. Non-racists were a minority and were laughed at for wanting blacks to be free. Now it's completely the opposite, most people aren't racist and racists are ridiculed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2014)

Just try getting through these bad boys - 

*New anti-rape underwear, shorts to help women during sex attacks *
*Critics aren’t convinced a line of anti-rape clothes will really work, but the designers insist the garments can make women feel safer and prevent sex attacks. They recently raised more than $50,000 on the crowdfunding site, Indiegogo. *
BY  Rheana Murray 
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Published: Wednesday, November 13, 2013, 11:46 AM
Updated: Wednesday, November 13, 2013, 2:36 PM




www.indiegogo.com A pair of rape-resistant shorts from AR Wear. The shorts lock at the waistband are created with material that can’t easily be cut or ripped.
New rape-resistant underwear, yoga pants and shorts promise to keep women safe and unwanted sex predators at bay.

The garments work by creating a barrier that even the most determined rapists can’t break, rip or cut, “so that women and girls can have more power to control the outcome of a sexual assault,” according to AR Wear’s Indiegogo campaign, launched to raise funds to produce the line.

But will they really work?

The Telegraph blasted the idea of anti-rape wear as “wrong on so many levels,” and The Washington Post questioned if it’s anti-feminist. Commenters voiced doubts that a pair of sturdy underwear will be much help in the event of an attack, but the designers swear the garments work.

Known only as Ruth and Yuval (they declined to release their last names), the Nyack, N.Y., women said they designed the products to be worn in potentially dangerous situations — while clubbing, out on a first date, running alone at night or traveling abroad, for example.

They told the Daily News in an email the idea sparked years ago, after Yuval saw a news story about a woman who was raped with people nearby. If something could have slowed the attack — like stubborn undergarments, for example — it might have given bystanders enough time to take notice and help.





www.indiegogo.com A pair of scissors can’t even cut through the garments’ straps.
Yuval teamed up with Ruth, who was nearly raped twice, to bring her idea to life. Ruth recalled being attacked in her late 20s, and how quickly the man ripped down her jeans and underwear “in one fluid motion.”

“She started screaming and something caused her attacker to run off,” the designers wrote. “The memory of how he had pulled down her clothing so quickly made her believe that AR Wear could be effective at preventing some rapes by causing delay.”

Neither woman would provide any personal information except their first name, due to “the sensitive nature and stage of development of the product.”

Ruth and Yuval cite studies that prove resisting rape increases a woman’s chance of escape, and say their anti-rape shorts, underwear and pants do just that.

Cut-resistant straps and webbing create an “innovative skeletal structure” that the wearer locks at the waistband, so they can’t be pulled down or pushed aside.





www.indiegogo.com Will this underwear save you from rape? That’s what two New York designers say. They recently raised more than $50,000 to fund the line.
But the designers insist the garments are comfortable and easy to get off — wearers can release the hold by turning a tiny lock to a designated clock position.

Despite criticism, there’s clearly interest.

Ruth and Yuval have raised more than $52,000 on Indiegogo — enough to start producing their line. They expect the pieces to sell between $50 and $60 online and are experimenting with plus-size and men’s lines.


----------



## superloud (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> That's what laws would be for. And honestly such situations that you speak of would not be what would happen most of the time. Those occurrences would actually decrease from today's number if society was a naked one. Just look at the nude communities. Sure, if a law was passed today that allowed nudity anywhere, then maybe all the pedophiles, perverts, and rapists of today might want to go around and be deviants, but again laws would help protect people from those kind of people.
> 
> But with enough time, all those deviant people would die off. And so would the perverted attitude of society. Society as a whole would change its attitude about it. And as time went by more and more society would grow more and more tolerant and accepting of their bodies and everyone being nude. It would become the norm.
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of societal change. Think about society's attitude towards racism and slavery just a couple hundred years ago. The average person was a racist back then. Non-racists were a minority and were laughed at for wanting blacks to be free. Now it's completely the opposite, most people aren't racist and racists are ridiculed.


Well i see were your coming from. But i realy wouldent want the perves that are around to be legaly aloud to be naked in public around my girls. Its been nice Conversating with you. Were not going to get any were with this.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 23, 2014)

.........................


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

superloud said:


> Well i see were your coming from. But i realy wouldent want the perves that are around to be legaly aloud to be naked in public around my girls. Its been nice Conversating with you. Were not going to get any were with this.


Don't you realize that those pervs would be around everybody else also who would also be naked? Not just your girls. They would be around everybody else as well. You don't think they would get sick of being a perv when everyone is naked all the time, like they would never get used to it or something? No, trust me. If you hang around naked people for a while, even just a few hours, you get over yourself pretty quickly and realize everything is ok. Let alone being naked and being around everybody else naked all day everyday. It just becomes living, that's it.

But since you will continue to think that the all the pervert monsters would roam the streets constantly looking for prey all the time, good day to ya.

But you and your some of your family- go to some nude beaches, live life and have fun. It is healthy. Remember you only live once.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2014)

its more of a hygiene thing. Some people don't practice it. Imagine trying to get a seat at a bar with shit stains on every seat. Then theres the kids.. would you really want some middle aged perv dangling his cheesy cock In your 4 year old daughters face at the mall.. didn't think so. Clothes.. theres a reason


----------



## warble (Dec 24, 2014)

Laws do not protect people. They are guide lines and social norms that are written down with punishments to deter people by threatening punishments. Most of us break laws every day. If you've never driven over fifty-five miles and hour or smoked cannabis, when it was illegal in your state, you are missing something. That is the funny thing about how some people think, if you write something down on paper or the internet then all of society will adhere to the writings. That is just silly, when the people doing the writing break more of the rules than people that just do what they want.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> its more of a hygiene thing. Some people don't practice it. Imagine trying to get a seat at a bar with shit stains on every seat. Then theres the kids.. would you really want some middle aged perv dangling his cheesy cock In your 4 year old daughters face at the mall.. didn't think so. Clothes.. theres a reason


All you ignorant people keep thinking of these absolutely worst case scenarios that would not be the norm of reality. Your hypothetical scenarios would be frowned upon and outlawed. And they would not be what would happen most of the time like you're thinking (or lack of thinking). 

puffdatchronic, please read the first 4 pages of this thread before commenting. I have a feeling you didn't.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 24, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I see nothing wrong with not wearing clothes. People should be allowed to not wear clothes anywhere they want, whenever they want. What's the big deal?


Most people don't look that good naked. Plus, where would I keep my car keys?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 24, 2014)

In your fanny pack next to your wallet of course








​


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2014)

true I didn't, but I doubt that you came up with some argument which negates the grim realities I stated. people are dirty, children are innocent, this is why clothes are the law. I am in no way offended by seeing a naked person, but I would be grossed out if one came too close to me.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> true I didn't, but I doubt that you came up with some argument which negates the grim realities I stated. people are dirty, children are innocent, this is why clothes are the law. I am in no way offended by seeing a naked person, but I would be grossed out if one came too close to me.


Ignorance is not bliss. Please read all that has been said. You should be ashamed of yourself for thinking like that. Animals don't think like that about themselves and they are all naked. You are a creation of the earth just like they are.


----------



## warble (Dec 24, 2014)

Being informed seems so much more blissful. Telling people what to think, or even better how to think like an animal, has to be so rewarding, you probably only say kind words to people that don't need to be ashamed for having thoughts that differ from yours.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

warble said:


> Being informed seems so much more blissful. Telling people what to think, or even better how to think like an animal, has to be so rewarding, you probably only say kind words to people that don't need to be ashamed for having thoughts that differ from yours.


It seems you have discovered sarcasm. Do you feel smart now? 

I'm not telling people what to think. I'm discussing the topic like forums are designed to do. Nothing is wrong with providing a point of view.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 24, 2014)

................


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2014)

This is why

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I have another point to add about the idea of wearing clothes because of cold environments. If an environment is too cold for people to survive naked, then people shouldn't be living there in the first place. They have no business being there in the first place.


Oh great, so everyone truck down south of the equator to further overcrowd southern cities and spread disease….

Also animals have fur or thick hides to protect them. Unless you're a naked mole rat, then you'd live underground, blind and pink and since your blind you wouldn't see your fellow mole rats and their pink asses anyway. 

Dude, if the nudist thing is so cool, then why hasn't it EVER caught on? Nudists colonies have been around for decades… It's not that I have a problem with the naked body-on the contrary: I think we need more body acceptance in our culture, but I don't want to look at what I may find unappealing. It's not the body people are objecting to, it's certain bodies. AND some folks are not as hygenic as others 

BTW, where on earth are furless animals packed together in cities and densely populated areas like people are? Can you give an example in the animal kingdom?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


>


Illustrates my point exactly. Dude, if you are so cool with nudity, how come your video you chose only has young ppl in it? B/C no one wants to look at naked flab over 40 that's why!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2014)

this world just isnt clean enough for all that. im ALL nudity but i like things clean too and bare crotches everywhere would have this place crawling with disease in a week. theres not enough purell in the world. i agree with Hooka, i perfer to choose my nudity, that way i actually enjoy it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Oh great, so everyone truck down south of the equator to further overcrowd southern cities and spread disease….
> 
> Also animals have fur or thick hides to protect them. Unless you're a naked mole rat, then you'd live underground, blind and pink and since your blind you wouldn't see your fellow mole rats and their pink asses anyway.
> 
> ...


No I don't mean for everyone to truck down to the south. Overpopulation damage is already done. What i'm saying is that people should have never went to such harsh northern climates in the first place. Our bodies are originally evolved for warmer climates, climates in which clothes wouldn't be necessary to survive. They still are, even though light skin helps survival in colder climates. Basically, I'm just saying we should have just stuck to what was natural.

Idk, I'm not an expert on animals but ants, termites, bees, wasps, penguins, walruses, etc.. seem to be pretty crowded together and densely populated.

Elephants, frogs, hippos, all naked just to name a few.

"The nudist thing" is not really a "thing" and it's not really something to be caught on. It's not a trend or a fad. It's not something that's supposed to be cool. Or uncool. It's being natural and normal like nature intended. The reason it hasn't gained more acceptance than it currently has is because of SOCIETY. Stupid fucking culture and society.

Society as a whole should change. Or should have never got so fugged up in the first place.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> True and I wouldn't want to see any blue waffles waving around... If you don't know what a blue waffle is google it


Not funny dude!


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Not funny dude!


Did you google it? hahahaha.

There was a week where I got all of my buddies to google it. The best is waiting for the reaction.


----------

